# Judge Death and Judge Mortis.



## Bobamaltz (Dec 27, 2009)

It's been a while since I've been on here and it's nice to play catch up.
Anyway, almost every year I make my kids costumes so this year when they asked for obscure characters from the comic Judge Dread, I jumped all over it. My daughter is Judge Death and my son is Judge Mortis.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Those are really great - I'm assuming a lot of it was EVA foam? I love the shoulder critters particularly.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome work. Nice to see some of the more off-the-wall comic characters being shown some love.


----------



## Bobamaltz (Dec 27, 2009)

Yep EVA and odds n ends. The shoulder bats were sandwiched pieces of EVA and then carved to shape.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow those are really intricate and well done! How do they do with hands that big?


----------

